# If Barryd Had a Dog......



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Excellent Roger!

On the basis that they 'start to look like their owner', Barry's is the Ginger Mutt, who was the one who emptied the bottle by the wall.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm not Ginger you Aunt! Just so everyone knows!

Why are they not bringing a new bottle? Is it hidden inside the amp?


----------



## sexybint (Dec 18, 2013)

barryd said:


> I'm not Ginger you Aunt! Just so everyone knows!
> 
> Why are they not bringing a new bottle? Is it hidden inside the amp?


Ooooh! I remember you! You naughty little boy (and I do mean little :frown2

Is that Tugboat fella on here still. I liked him. He said he was going to show me his etchings or something last time I was here and promised me a "Good Time"! You men! Such a disappointment!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I'm not Ginger you Aunt! Just so everyone knows!
> 
> Why are they not bringing a new bottle? Is it hidden inside the amp?


Your Avatar is (sort of0 and that one looks sufficiently pissed.

As for bottle, you musicians are all the same for hidey-holes - and no you cannot have another bottle - not till the third set, so there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sexybint said:


> Ooooh! I remember you! You naughty little boy (and I do mean little :frown2
> 
> Is that Tugboat fella on here still. I liked him. He said he was going to show me his etchings or something last time I was here and promised me a "Good Time"! You men! Such a disappointment!


for some reason like in the word association game I thought: barry, dog, and then you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still think sexybint is a bloke.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Still think sexybint is a bloke.


Tuggers reckons not but he does need new glasses.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately male

Now which male ????

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sexybint is definitely female, and works as a stevedore at Felixtowe docks. We had a great time at Christmas before last, down at Lands End. The weather was terrible and the wind was rocking the van, which was great for energy-saving.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Sexybint is definitely female, and works as a stevedore at Felixtowe docks. We had a great time at Christmas before last, down at Lands End. The weather was terrible and the wind was rocking the van, which was great for energy-saving.


Bugger!









How do I retract a PM? :frown2:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Having met BarryD, I can vouch for the fact that the dog at the front is his double! ;-)

Colin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

camallison said:


> Having met BarryD, I can vouch for the fact that the dog at the front is his double! ;-)
> 
> Colin


Yea, Black with a bit of white, a Pink ID card and a glassy stare?

You could be right Colin.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> ........ and a glassy stare?
> 
> You could be right Colin.


Only after a crate of Lef, though.

Colin


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Excuse me!!

If my toy boy was a dog he would be a

St. Bernard, always has a barrel of drink for emergancy

But always there to help a lost traveller

Well between times when he's lost

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Yea, Black with a bit of white, a Pink ID card and a glassy stare?
> 
> You could be right Colin.


I have indeed got a pink ID card!


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> excellent roger!
> 
> On the basis that they 'start to look like their owner', barry's is the ginger mutt, who was the one who emptied the bottle by the wall.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


whiskyman of course0


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on

He would be the hound from hell

A perfectly lovely hound


But there is the problem

Until
He is not

And when he's not
He's not

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on

He would be the hound from hell

A perfectly lovely houndŷ


But there is the problem

Until
He is not

And when he's not
He's not

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

Double 'sauce' vision - again!`

You must have duplicated the key to the booze cabinet BEFORE Albert took it off you.:laugh:

Cheers!

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barry is a DOOOOOOOOOG


----------

